# Sitting Hen



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Here it is the eighth of December and one of my hens decided to sit. So by 2013 we should have new peedapeeps! I can't help but let any sitting hen go for it... It's too cool to have babies about!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That is a great picture!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes! Excellent pic, really !


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

SO cute!!


----------

